# Garmin-Cervelo 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I think I've read that the 2012 kit is to be presented tomorrow, and am wondering if this shot is a leak. I've not seen the one in the middle before.










White arms and white band on the right leg. The rest is just the same it seems, sponsors included. Could of course be a rejected 2011 design, but I like it anyway. Let's see.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I think I've read that the 2012 kit is to be presented tomorrow, and am wondering if this shot is a leak. I've not seen the one in the middle before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a pic of Heinrich in China. Kit looks the same. 
.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

It looks like it's the TDF kit from last year with a regular 2011 vest over it. I hope that's not the kit because i think it looks bad.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

agm2 said:


> It looks like it's the TDF kit from last year with a regular 2011 vest over it.


I think you're right. Now why didn't I see that?:mad2:


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Introducing the 2012 Garmin-Barracuda team kit. Very similar to last years TDF Jersey but with blue shoulders. I'm liking that they kept the black shorts.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Liking the new kit. Definitely my favorite.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

roadie92 said:


> Liking the new kit. Definitely my favorite.


Wish they could have incorporated the Barracuda logo better. Seems like an after though. Admittedly, they premiered the jersey rather soon after the sponsor announcement so perhaps they were pressed for time.

Still seems lame. Otherwise it's okay kit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very fine looking kit.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Very fine looking kit.


Yes, it is a good looking kit.


Man, a beautiful place to train  !


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah the name has now changed to Team Garmin-Barracuda, since recently adding the Barracuda Networks to the sponsor.

Team Garmin-Cervélo Officially Renamed Team Garmin-Barracuda – Team Garmin-Barracuda


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

The interesting thing is the Magura sponsorship (on shorts) could be a prelude to this. 

Have Magura And Acros Teamed To Develop A Fully Hydraulic Road Group? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

Much better than last years.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice kit!

More black-and-blue though.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Very very awesome. Glad they got rid of the black/white bar with no argyle.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> The interesting thing is the Magura sponsorship (on shorts) could be a prelude to this.
> 
> Have Magura And Acros Teamed To Develop A Fully Hydraulic Road Group? | Cyclingnews.com


Now that would be a twist! Good eye.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Too slow!
.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice kit.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*nice kit*

Nice kit, still won't buy it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

We don't buy pro kits, of course.

I think this year the teams that will be difficult to tell apart will be Garmin and OP-QS (Garmin is the classier of course). But that's better than last year when Sky, Garmin and Leopard were a complete blur.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool kit! Plus, it'll be easier to tell them apart from Sky when lead-out trains are fighting for position in the last few kms.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> The interesting thing is the Magura sponsorship (on shorts) could be a prelude to this.
> 
> Have Magura And Acros Teamed To Develop A Fully Hydraulic Road Group? | Cyclingnews.com



The Magura Connection:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/hydraulic-tt-brake-rim-not-disk-270963.html

TT brake developed along with Cervelo.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hate to say this, but having seen all the kits on the road at The Tour Down Under - I'm thinking this may indeed be the best kit in the bunch.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

AJL said:


> Cool kit! Plus, it'll be easier to tell them apart from Sky when lead-out trains are fighting for position in the last few kms.


That's easy. They're the guys in the background!!


----------

